# Why do I want a Polarion PF-40 Helios



## Andreas (Mar 12, 2007)

I think my HID collection will not be complete without one??

Can I get one that is the silver and black comination color like in the earlier shots of the light??

Talk me out of it and save me some $$$$$

thanks

Andreas


----------



## NAW (Mar 12, 2007)

Why do you want one? Becasue your a Flashaholic  

I would like to get a Helios or a X1, but they are quite expensive. If I were you I'd get the X1 because its cheaper & smaller and the output is around the same.

If you have the cash I'd go for it.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 12, 2007)

Andreas,

You want a Heliios because your MegaRay wants more company, 
If you want shiny you may need to get an X1 or both  .

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 12, 2007)

talk you out of it?
i can't talk you out of it cuz there's nothing bad about it besides the PRICE!!!!!
2K for a light, man that's steep.
especially if you aren't going to be doing anything as serious and demanding as the icelandic coast guard... but if you need a hand held cannon for nightly walks then by all means


----------



## NAW (Mar 12, 2007)

edit


----------



## CLHC (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on *Andreas*! You know you want one or two to go along with your MegaRay like what *mtbkndad* said so above. More than likely it'll complement your Lambos! :huh:


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 12, 2007)

scaredofthedark said:


> talk you out of it?
> i can't talk you out of it cuz there's nothing bad about it besides the PRICE!!!!!
> 2K for a light, man that's steep.
> especially if you aren't going to be doing anything as serious and demanding as the icelandic coast guard... but if you need a hand held cannon for nightly walks then by all means




scaredofthedark,

Take a look at this link-

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/andreasabramson/albums

Compared to Andreas' other aquisitions this is cheap  .

As a matter of fact Andreas, it is my professional opinion that you NEED a Heios.
My "expert" opinion fee is and X1   


Now seriously speaking the Helios is a vey nice light, if you get one I would recomend getting one with the handle as the Helios without the handle feels very front heavy. I personally like the feel of the handled Helios more when gripping it by the body too.

You may also want to take a close look at the X1.
You can get that one in Silver. The light output is very similar and it has longer run time.

Most important of all, make sure wherever you get it from that it has the new switch assembly.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 12, 2007)

WHOA!!! HAHAHAH
good stuff
in this case im out of my poor student mindset and in successful monetary situation.
why wouldn't you get one hahah get 2 and stick one on each side of your murceilago to help light up those roads you drive down at night lol.

i apologize for assuming you didn't have chump change like 2k in your change holder.


----------



## Andreas (Mar 12, 2007)

OK you guys are not doing a very good job?? :-(


----------



## XeRay (Mar 12, 2007)

Hand held searchlights are 1 thing but....

Andreas, you should have XeVision landing and taxi lights in your A-36 Bonanza. You can install using an FAA form 337, we have a sample of an approved form for your aircraft on our Website.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 12, 2007)

I think he should buy a private Leer Jet....Bonanza's are so pedestrian.


----------



## BVH (Mar 12, 2007)

I'd prefer a Gulfstream over a Lear!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 12, 2007)

BVH said:


> I'd prefer a Gulfstream over a Lear!



Well in true CPF style, why not buy both?


----------



## XeRay (Mar 12, 2007)

BVH said:


> I'd prefer a Gulfstream over a Lear!


 
Okay, I'll sell lights for those as well. 

My lights are on the B1B (inovations) testing platform at Edwards AFB. also the F35 *Lightning II*(JSF)


----------



## chellyc (Mar 12, 2007)

I like the Unimog even though I know nothing about it... Is Andreas discouraged? I think not. I'm in the same "boat" actually -- see my post in the "Sams Power On Board HID" thread here.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1905735&postcount=53

I'm totally obsessed with the idea of owning one. What to do?

Chelly


----------



## BVH (Mar 12, 2007)

Are you flashaholics going to talk the walk or are you gonna walk the walk? Get with it! Whip that plastic out and order those Helios's! No more chattering. Now excuse me while I go order my Gulfstream with Dan's custom lights.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 13, 2007)

BVH said:


> Are you flashaholics going to talk the walk or are you gonna walk the walk?



None of the above. I'm going to continue talking the talk.


----------



## Andreas (Mar 13, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Hand held searchlights are 1 thing but....
> 
> Andreas, you should have XeVision landing and taxi lights in your A-36 Bonanza. You can install using an FAA form 337, we have a sample of an approved form for your aircraft on our Website.


 
My A-36 has a LoPresti Boom Beam HID landing light installed:

http://www.speedmods.com/Boom_Beam/boom_beam_systems.htm


Andreas


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 13, 2007)

Andreas,

Since you wanted us to talk you out of it, how about this.
You don't need it. 
Your HID collection is fine. 
If you add the Helios it will just be a matter of time before you want to add something else.
What do you have in the way of nice watches or custom knives?
I personally think the X1 has a more balanced feel when holding it then the Helios.
You could donate the money to your favorite charity.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Mar 13, 2007)

Lux, that graphic is seriously messing with me, because I know that none of them are actually moving, but my eyes say that they are...grrrr.

I've been converted to favor the X1 also.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 13, 2007)

How about the Dassault Falcon 7X?

What's with that graphical illusion? :huh:


----------



## BVH (Mar 13, 2007)

Andreas, please buy two Helios's so that two CPF members can get a great deal when you get rid of them.

How's that?


----------



## XeRay (Mar 13, 2007)

Andreas said:


> My A-36 has a LoPresti Boom Beam HID landing light installed


 
Aviation consumer compared us to Lopresti, (Feb 2006) we "blow them away" according to the article. We offer 50 watts (5300 lumens) they only have 35 watt (3200 lumens).


----------



## BVH (Mar 13, 2007)

I sense the "gauntlet" has been "dropped". The challenge is on! Your move, Andreas.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 13, 2007)

XeRay said:


> Aviation consumer compared us to Lopresti, (Feb 2006) we "blow them away" according to the article. We offer 50 watts (5300 lumens) they only have 35 watt (3200 lumens).



So basically, we all now know that Adreas has the rinky-dink, "el cheapo" version of HID lights on his plane. LOL! _(That should get him.)_


----------



## BVH (Mar 13, 2007)

Ahhhh. A little more pressure on Mr. A. Thanks, Lux!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 13, 2007)

BVH said:


> Ahhhh. A little more pressure on Mr. A. Thanks, Lux!



Aren't we quick to get him to spend more of his money...which we all wish we had!!! LOL! Andreas is really cool. I talked to him for 45 mins trying to get that MaxaBeam that he sold to PSM.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 5, 2007)

You guys are great!! OH by the way I do collect watches and Microtech Knives 

Anyone else?

Andreas


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 5, 2007)

My wish list..one day..well i can wish,cant I.


----------



## Scott Packard (Apr 5, 2007)

Because if you drop it you'll start swearing about it.
Drop a cheap light and it's not that big a deal.

It's like parking that Ruf Porsche. Wonderful and scary to drive, awful to park (not that I'd know).


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 5, 2007)

Well there should be ..for the price a unconditional guarantee


Scott Packard said:


> Because if you drop it you'll start swearing about it.
> Drop a cheap light and it's not that big a deal.
> 
> It's like parking that Ruf Porsche. Wonderful and scary to drive, awful to park (not that I'd know).


----------

